# Countdown to Halloween 2018!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I might actually finish my new tombstone by then:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finished a prop with oodles of time to spare! I can rest now:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our basement is starting to look like a Halloween prop parts shop blew up in it:googly:


----------



## halloween_witch (Oct 1, 2018)

now only 30 days left...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I have too much stuff on my plate this month.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Time is flying by too quickly!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Fun article about people who love Halloween. Particularly funny and well written about halfway down!

https://jezebel.com/people-who-love-halloween-are-the-best-kind-of-people-1450972546


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Like that one - the drawing, not how many days are left


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap, how did it get here so quickly?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Crap, how did it get here so quickly?


It's sneaky that way.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Deep breath, deep breath....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------

